# New book zooms in on Nash, Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This is quite the interesting read. I'm sure some of you have heard about this book; _Seconds or Less: My Season on the Bench with the Runnin' and Gunnin' Phoenix Suns_

Makes me want to get it. 

link



> In the sombre Phoenix locker-room after the Suns' tumultuous season had come to the end with a Game 6 loss to Dallas in the Western Conference final, Canadian point guard Steve Nash, for once, had few words for his teammates.
> 
> The two-time MVP from Victoria was fighting back tears.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Great read, McCallum's been a favorite of mine since the '80s.

:cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Here is a review of the book by Henry Abbott with some more key excerpts from it. More interesting stuff

Seven Seconds or Less in about 20 Minutes

Same blog, but he got a chance to talk to McCallum recently, and he mentions how some players aren't pleased with the book.

Jack McCallum Talks Phoenix Suns


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

"Shawn Marion's game tanks after learning Nash will win his 2nd straight MVP award".....really? Wonder if there's any truth to that...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> He refers to Shawn Marion's sometimes lackadaisical approach, the athletic forward's insecurities, and how Marion's game went into the tank after he learned Nash was about to win his second straight MVP trophy.


That's pretty juicy stuff. Surprised that isn't being made into a bigger deal...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I don't know if I buy it. Maybe it's true. He does seem to have jealousy isssues. But whenever he gets slighted it usually seems to motivate Shawn. Like those string of games after the all star break where he was on fire. Numbers are in the Marion thread BTW. And that was around the time of the rumors he was gonna get traded again. Which happens every yr. 



I think fatigue also factored into it this past yr, and against the Spurs yr before. He did well against the Clips though, and did well against Grizz/Mavs yr before. But not many realize, the last 7 of 8 yrs he's played 36-41 mins, 79-81 games and do everything. I was hoping with Amare back and Kurt too, his mins would decrease a bit this yr, and give him somewhat of a break. His mins are down 2 mins this yr, though.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

i really dont like to think that is true about marion..but...

Im not sure if you guys ever notice when they interview him after games and so on, mentioning other players especially the other stars on the team seems to sparks something in him that instantly changes his demeanor! He avoids the topic and wont give credit where credit is due, he will never EVER talk about Stoudomire, and when nash is mentioned he always chages topic to "yeah but not just him leandro did a great job off the bench" (which may be true) etc.! I have felt this way a long time about marion and beleive he is probably the second or third greatest draft pick in the history of our franchise and dont want him to ever leave us. But i really do feel he has some issues that i would like to see extinguished for good. 

Hear me out Shawn we all love you man you have no reason to be jealous!!!!!!


----------

